# What am I doing wrong ? Stats/Diet/training posted.



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Stats

Age - 22

Height - 5' 9"

Weight - 12st

BF% - 13-14

Starting weight - 10st

Training for 2 years.

1 year was a waste as I didn't eat right at all (made no gains)

1 year been at it properly and gained a wee bit. Then wasn't really getting anywhere without bulking and only gaining fat. So started on Test only at 600mg/week.

Gained a stone (90% lean) of weight in 6 weeks, but have stayed the same for the last 7 weeks. Upped my calories again but still staying the same weight, just getting a belly again  it all seems to turn to my gut.

I need some advice on what I'm doing wrong with Diet/Training.

Diet

6:15am

130g Tuna

2 x thick slices while meal toast

Banana

Apple

Black Coffee

10:00am

35g Whey (82% unflavoured)

50g Powdered Oats

9Bar (mixed seed/muesli bar)

1:00pm

250g Chicken

250g Rice

4:00pm

250g Chicken/Ham

Rolled oats cereal Bar

7:00pm

250g Chicken/Steak Mince

270g Mixed Veg

2 slice wholemeal toast

9:00pm

75g Weetabix

300ml Lactofree Whole Milk

Totals.

3790kcal

335g Protein

384g Carbs

85g Fat

Training

Monday (push)

Bench press 5x10

Incline press 3x10

DB Shoulder press 5x10

Dips 3x10

Wednesday (Legs)

Lunges 3x5

Squats 5x5

SLDL 5x5

Seated Calfs 3x20

Friday (Pull)

Low Rows 5x10

Pull downs 5x10 or Chins 3x10

Deadlift 5x5

Shrugs 3x20

Bicep Curls 5x10

Face Pulls 3x15 (slow)

If you can offer any advice on what I should change, or add in, take away etc, I'd be grateful.

Thanks


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

lower carbs by dropping bread and weetabix. more fats like EVOO, peanut butter on ryvitta,


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

I replaced my 2 bits of toast (7:00pm) for 30ml of EVOO today. Just feels like your consuming less so makes you more hungry, which sucks.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

would personally eat more fat. Sure you arent confusing bloat from eating alot for fat?


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

kingdale said:


> would personally eat more fat. Sure you arent confusing bloat from eating alot for fat?


Tbh, some days I look flatter than usual (first thing in the morning)

But most mornings I still look bloated, and have a lot of sub-q to pinch.

Maybe just sub-q water retention. But when I see the belly appearing I feel like I should drop my cals a bit and the. I don't see any gains, so I up them again.

It's a vicious cycle haha.


----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

Don't worry too much about what the scales say if your still getting stronger. But to be honest using gear to make gains as u weren't really getting anywhere isn't the answer. It just means your training/diet isn't right for u IMO


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

scott.taylor said:


> I replaced my 2 bits of toast (7:00pm) for 30ml of EVOO today. Just feels like your consuming less so makes you more hungry, which sucks.


If you still feel hungry add a protein shake as that will make you feel full longer.


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

smity220385 said:


> Don't worry too much about what the scales say if your still getting stronger. But to be honest using gear to make gains as u weren't really getting anywhere isn't the answer. It just means your training/diet isn't right for u IMO


Yeah I know man, just wanting some advice on where I'm going wrong ? As I was gaining for a while then it seems to have stopped.


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

Training looks good to me bro.

Diet wise:

I'm 100% natty & I can slowly gain LBM (obviously not a stone in 6 weeks i wish lol) using the leangains, IF, Carb back loading principles.

Have a look at them, basically I use to follow the typical 6-7 meals high protein, moderate fat and slow release carb thing much like your diet but then started reading bout back loading carbs.

Right now i'm on a diet:

I fast for 16 hours of the day

drink coffee

train on bcaa's

then i get everything in 2 or 3 meals post workout.

I can cut up fast doing this as you can imagine and it's not as hard as you think actually its pretty simple no tupperware dishes all day.

More importantly for you i do the same thing when bulking and I can get the scales moving with my waist size staying much the same.

There's alot of science behind it which makes sense to me, hormone shifts in the morning when you break fast cuts off fat burning hormones so therefore your missing a chance to naturally burn bodyfat.

Post workout muscles are screaming for glycogen so thats the time to put it all in, cos it's gonna go there.

Works for me anyway have a read about it if you think you could work with it.


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Delboy GLA said:


> Training looks good to me bro.
> 
> Diet wise:
> 
> ...


That sounds intriguing mate.

Just not sure if I could fast for 16 hours. And get 4000 calories in in 2 or 3 meals.

Isn't it difficult ?

What does your typical diet/meal layout look like ?

What and how much do you eat per meal ?


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

scott.taylor said:


> That sounds intriguing mate.
> 
> Just not sure if I could fast for 16 hours. And get 4000 calories in in 2 or 3 meals.
> 
> ...


Once you get used to it mate it's really not difficult at all, the body gets use to it pretty quick and refeeds at night just seem natural.

I get more cravings and hunger pangs if im on a keto diet during the day than i do with IF for whatever reason.

4000 calories is too high for me mate I don't eat that much, I'm 190lbs and bulk on around 3000.

I throw in a couple of weight gainer shakes ranging from 500-1000 calories ago.

Snack on rice cakes/peanut butter and flapjacks.

1 big main meal after the post workout shake would be something like 2 chicken breast and 2 baked potato's with green veg.

Rest of the calories coming from the weight gainer, rice cakes and flapjacks. Works well meet my calories and macros, scale weight goes up and the waist doesn't get too far outta shape.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Delboy GLA said:


> Once you get used to it mate it's really not difficult at all, the body gets use to it pretty quick and refeeds at night just seem natural.
> 
> I get more cravings and hunger pangs if im on a keto diet during the day than i do with IF for whatever reason.
> 
> ...


#for this well intersting gona give it a go for sure i am a breakfast man so will find it hard all my life i have opened my eyes first thing jumped out of bed and ate so will be tuff to do it this way!!


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> #for this well intersting gona give it a go for sure i am a breakfast man so will find it hard all my life i have opened my eyes first thing jumped out of bed and ate so will be tuff to do it this way!!


Read up on IF, leangains, carb back loading & IIFYM mate.

I don't really follow a diet as such I just use the principles in them as the basis of what I eat and it seems to work. I'm not the biggest guy at 190 but I'm natural & I can gain on it so got to count for something for anyone struggling with natty gains.

Plus it's easy and enjoyable, no more preppin meals for a full day.

Breakfast wise I think they say it shuts off growth hormone and ups cortisol production so it's the worst thing you can do if you want to stay lean & gain muscle.

I might be wrong on that but there is something mentioned about the hormones and breakfasts role in screwing them up with regard to lean muscle mass goals have a read bro im sure someone will be able to explain it more than me it just made sense at the time and ive been working with it now for a while.


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

scott.taylor said:


> Yeah I know man, just wanting some advice on where I'm going wrong ? As I was gaining for a while then it seems to have stopped.


Hello Scott

Hope your well mate

This is quite common, Whereby you start a new diet and start to gain considerably. Then over time you start to slow down and then hit a stop point. At this point you have to up the game (increase calories, change training ect)

Everyone works differently and I can only give you what I know from my experience.

Your training seems ok however change it around a bit (Same body parts but just change the exercise occasionally)

Your diet is ok however if I was to change it I would increase the fat. Carbs are ok as you on the bulk. Just increase the fat and up your calories slightly if you can stomach it.

IMO (I know not everyone will agree with this  )) if i was to decrease something I would decrease the protein slightly to increase the fat.

But try for two week (up the calories and change training exercises)

Khani


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Delboy GLA said:


> Read up on IF, leangains, carb back loading & IIFYM mate.
> 
> I don't really follow a diet as such I just use the principles in them as the basis of what I eat and it seems to work. I'm not the biggest guy at 190 but I'm natural & I can gain on it so got to count for something for anyone struggling with natty gains.
> 
> ...


i will defo have a read i stayed natural for years and got fed up of little gains so ended up on the juice!! lol il have a look and see how i can get on cheers...


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> i will defo have a read i stayed natural for years and got fed up of little gains so ended up on the juice!! lol il have a look and see how i can get on cheers...


know the feeling mate natural is a long road but i'm sticking to it, don't blame guys for jumping quickly on to gear but chances are if you can make good gains naturally when you juice it's going to be ten times the gains.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Delboy GLA said:


> know the feeling mate natural is a long road but i'm sticking to it, don't blame guys for jumping quickly on to gear but chances are if you can make good gains naturally when you juice it's going to be ten times the gains.


i had some pretty good foundations befor the juice so i noticed gains within a week but do feel i have cheATED was proud to be natural but hey ho i still work hard with the juice... :clap:


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> i had some pretty good foundations befor the juice so i noticed gains within a week but do feel i have cheATED was proud to be natural but hey ho i still work hard with the juice... :clap:


Wasn't saying you personally mate but think lots of guys do have the problem gaining natural and the gear is a magic bullet for them, that's the wrong way to do it in my opinion but each to their own. If your gonna juice it's to get to a level which is unattainable natural.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

you need to come off mate,have some time off 8-10 weeks and repeat the process,at a higher

bodyweight youl need more cals,and expect to put on some fat.

And at your size/weight,, ide be wanting to gain more than stone on cycle tbh.


----------

